
Ask HN: Why Is Siri So Awful? - bobm_kite9
Title says it all, but here&#x27;s some more text anyway.  Seems like the only things I can get Siri to do are set alarms and reminders, and search the web.  Although even then the chances are it&#x27;ll get it wrong and I&#x27;ll just have to do it manually on screen.<p>Play podcast sometimes works, but I can&#x27;t ask it to play a piece of music on Spotify.<p>I&#x27;ve given up asking questions, but you&#x27;d have thought that Apple must have a list of all the questions that have been asked over the years, in all the different formats, and they could chip away on making it work with the most common ones.<p>Instead, it seems like the whole product has gone nowhere since launch, which was a good 4 years ago I think.<p>The latest iOS release was supposed to improve things, but I see nothing of note.  Aparently, Siri is now doing something with contacts and calendars, but this just seems like branding, in the same way that IBM&#x27;s Jeopardy-winning Watson can now come up with new recipes.<p>Why can&#x27;t Siri do more stuff?  What even _can_ you reliably do with Siri?<p>I mean, what the hell?
======
PaulHoule
See

[https://www.amazon.com/Innovators-Dilemma-Technologies-
Manag...](https://www.amazon.com/Innovators-Dilemma-Technologies-Management-
Innovation/dp/1633691780/)

Back in the 1970s you had a lot of people in the U.S. who fought in WWII or
were Jewish or Polish or Italian or who otherwise would refuse to buy Japanese
or German cars. They would buy American cars no matter how bad they were.

So American cars got really bad.

One of the most popular topics on HN is handwringing about what Mac laptop
they want to buy. This model is underpowered, this one is expensive, that one
has too few ports, etc. They might be happier if they bought a Dell, but they
think of that like they think of putting a hand in their toilet.

So long as people buy Apple products on the basis of how they make them feel
about themselves, they have no reason to make improvements in Siri.

The best thing you can do to make Siri better is vote with your feet.

